# Server Upgraded - 4-6-06



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2006)

We've had additional memory installed into the server to try and correct the delays that have been sporadically making access to the site, ah, slow.

Upgrades made possible thanks to the continued support of our sponsors and supporting members. Without you, we couldn't have gotten this far.

Please let me know if things improve, or if there are any problems.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

awesome!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm seeing an increase in response time myself, but that could just be due to that "reboot blew the gunk off the engine" thing. LOL


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We've had additional memory installed into the server to try and correct the delays that have been sporadically making access to the site, ah, slow.
> 
> Upgrades made possible thanks to the continued support of our sponsors and supporting members. Without you, we couldn't have gotten this far.
> 
> ...



YAY! 

but, what he is really trying to say is that he has now replaced the hamsters with chinchillas


----------



## Kreth (Apr 6, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> but, what he is really trying to say is that he has now replaced the hamsters with chinchillas


Hopefully next year the MT budget will allow us to make the jump to marmosets. Now that's POWER!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great Bob  last night was a big problem for me.
Terry


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

So what kind of power is the server pushing now anyway?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2006)

Processor:  	1 x AMD 3000+ Barton
Memory: 	2048MB RAM
Drive Controller: 	SCSI
Primary Storage: 	1 x 36GB SCSI Hard Drive (10K RPM)
Operating System: 	Linux
Uplink Port Speed: 	100Mbps


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice....


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 6, 2006)

artyon:

YEAH!!!


----------



## Kreth (Apr 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Primary Storage:     1 x 36GB SCSI Hard Drive (10K RPM)


WHAT?! No RAID?! :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh no...this is living on the edge my friend...when things die...they should die HARD...no lifeline's for us...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd like to add RAID.  Dual Xeons even.  Just don't have the extra $200 or so a month to cover it. But, I do take checks, money orders, Paypal even.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 11, 2006)

SWEET!  I noticed it was a little faster...  You guys rock!


----------

